# Senior Male in MO



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11475492











I just emailed GRRRR midewest, only rescue contacted as far as I know


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How about Dirks Fund in Missouri?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

if anyone has a contact anywhere please feel free to email, I foster for GRRRR Midwest so I have that covered, I will be happy to email anyone but just need contact info for an actual person so we make sure it goes thru - fingers crossed!! =)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He's a sweetie. Someone here is with Dirks Fund aren't they?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think it's Maggie's Mom, and a couple of others, too.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, sure looks like a happy go lucky fellow 

He'll be scooped up quick 

Maggies mom and Andy Farmer are MO area


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We are soooooooooooooooo full and have a waiting list to come in....... Unless we have a great adoption day this weekend theres no place we have to put him.....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Praying you have the BEST adoption day possible


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

GRRRR Midwest is working on it, nothing definate yet, ill update if I hear more


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You can always try Love a golden as well.. They have better luck with Seniors than we do.....but they might be full.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't there a Sanctuary out there?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Missouri Rescues*

Missouri GR Rescues

I just emld. Love a Golden for him.

Please Someone email the other two:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Missouri.htm


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Pat from GRRRR is only a few miles from him, and says she is going to see what she can do, we have a spot to foster him at the house right now so fingers crossed he turns out to be dog friendly


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

That is great-please let us know-he doesn't look very senior to me!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AmyinAr said:


> Pat from GRRRR is only a few miles from him, and says she is going to see what she can do, we have a spot to foster him at the house right now so fingers crossed he turns out to be dog friendly


 
Amy that's awesome 

all paws crossed!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

Do you know if Pat got this boy yet or is going to get him.

I pray!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Haven't heard, will update when I do


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

hmmm, when I look at their pet list I don't see him, wonder if that means he has been adopted ... waiting for word from Pat and don't want to bug her too much. In browsing thou I did see this girl there as well

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11524964

MAGGIE 
*Golden Retriever*

* Large







Adult







Female







Dog







Pet ID: A025727 *

Lee's Summit Animal Shelter, Lee's Summit, MO 




no real info, they don't seem to do write ups at all


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

A golden rescue just emld me they have been trying to help this boy all day and now his Petfinder Pic is gone. Can you ask Pat?

Beautiful girl!!!!


----------

